# [Erfahrungsbericht] Seasonic X-650 Watt



## roheed (6. Juli 2010)

So Servus zusammen, 

mein Ausflug in die Welt der hochwertigeren NT geht in die zweite Runde.
Heute ist mein Seasonic X-650W angekommen und konnte schon ein bischen auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden.

*Optik und Lieferumfang: *
Die Verpackung ist echt riesig ausgefallen, der Inhalt und die Verpackung selber sehen soweit recht hochwertig und nobel aus.
Die Kabel waren mit einer Folie verpackt und zusätzlich in einer Tasche untergebracht. 
Das NT selber ist zum schutz auch nochmals in einer Stofftasche versteckt. 
Kabel sind ohne ende dabei, so das selbst 8 HDD und GPU's mit bis zu 4 x 6+2Pin PCIe versorgt werden könnten!
Alles in allem muß ich allerdings erwähnen, das mein XFX noch nen tick hochwertiger und Stabiler wirkte. Aber ansich gibts kein Grund zu meckern.

Bevor man es einbaut heißt es erstmal ne Bastelstunde einlegen, weil man im eingebauten zustand sehr schlecht an die Steckerleiste kommt und zudem nicht mehr ersichtlich ist, wo welches Kabel einzustecken ist!
Da würde einem etwas farbliche Unterscheidung sicher sehr entgegenkommen. Wenn man allerdings mit den begriffen soweit fit ist, sollte es für jeden machbar sein.

*Funktiontest : *
Nach den ersten Streßtest im ausgebauten zustand dacht ich mir zuerst...
WTF?! Das NT muß von einem anderen Stern sein 
Der Lüfter fing erst nach einer halben stunde NT Streßtest überhaupt mal an sich zu bewegen, davor war das NT im passiv bereich also 0,0 DB! 
Das NT blieb dabei sehr angenehm kühl. Etwas mehr als Handwarm hab ich nicht rausholen können.

Im eingebauten zustand wird man dann allerdings doch recht schnell auf den boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt! Durch die Warme abluft von CPU und GPU dreht sich der Lüfter leider sogar schon im Idle mit. 
Ist zwar in der hinsicht, dass ich auf den Passiv modus gehoft hab etwas ärgerlich, aber das posivite vorweg, man hört keinen Unterschied ob der Lüfter sich dreht oder still steht^^
Von dem her schade, aber was solls, das ziel ein super leises NT zu verbauen wurde ereicht. Das NT bleibt selbst unter Last eigentlich nicht wahrnehmbar.

Ich denke, wenn man das NT im Boden verbauen kann mit der Öffnung nach oben sieht die sache schon ganz anders aus. Dort wird ein Passiv betrieb sicherlich eher möglich sein. So wie es der Test im ausgebauten zustand bewiesen hat. 

*Fazit :*
So wirklich was negatives, bis auf den recht hohen Anschafungspreis, lässt sich bei diesem NT nicht ausmachen. Auch wenn ich mir bei dem Preis von 140€, schon ein NT erhoft habe, welches wenigstens im Idle passiv läuft, kann selbst Seasonic nicht Zaubern und so macht dem NT die hohen Case temp zu schafen, welches er mit minimalen drehen des Lüfters versucht zu kompensieren.
Das NT mag soweit echt super sein, aber ich denke das etwas günstigere Enermax 87+ häts mir wohl auch locker getan, gerade weil ich wohl nicht in den genuß kommen werde, den Passiv Modus jemals nutzen zu können. Zumindest nicht mit diesem billig case^^
Aber nochmal, das ist mehr kopf sache als wirklich nen nachteil. Der Lüfter ist so leise, das er allemal als silenttauglich durgehen kann.


*UPDATE :*
Nachdem ich mir ein neues Gehäuse zugelegt habe und das Seasonic nun im Boden verbauen konnte, 
bin ich mehr als happy damit...Auch nach mehreren Stunden Zocken dreht sich der Lüfter nicht!
Einfach der Hammer das Teil!


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juli 2010)

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber der Test ist recht lieblos geschrieben, es fehlen viele Daten und die Bilder sind ziemlich nichtssagend 

Allein die Rechtschreibung bzw. Groß- und Kleinschreibung fehlt fast im gesamten Text. 



> Kabel sind ohne Ende dabei, so das selbst 8 HDD und GPU's mit bis zu 4 x 6+2Pin PCIe versorgt werden könnten!


Da fehlt mir die Angabe über den 20+4Pin ATX Stecker (oder ist dort ein kompletter 24Pin Stecker?), gibt es einen 8Pin 12V oder einen 2x4Pin 12V? 



> Alles in allem muß ich allerdings erwähnen, das mein XFX noch nen Tick hochwertiger und stabiler wirkte. Aber an sich gibts kein Grund zu meckern.


Weshalb ist das XFX "hochwertiger"? Bessere verarbeitung (Thema Lötstellen)? Kabelmanagement? Ampereleistung auf der 12V Schiene?



> Der Lüfter fing erst nach einer halben stunde NT Streßtest überhaupt mal an sich zu bewegen, davor war das NT im passiv bereich also 0,0 DB!
> Das NT blieb dabei sehr angenehm kühl. Etwas mehr als Handwarm hab ich nicht rausholen können.


Welcher Streßtest? Wie hast du 0,0db messen können? Wie "kühl" blieb das NT?

Ich möchte dir wirklich nichts madig machen, aber das ist für mich kein Test  Vielleicht wirds beim nächsten Mal besser


----------



## poiu (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab dich doch gewarnt das dein Case ein Problem ist, wenn was lege 50€ für ein Gehäuse an wo das NT unten liegt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2010)

Das Netzteil sieht mir rech lang aus, wirkt das nur so? Oder geht das in richtung Dark Power P7 die ja etwas überlang sind.


----------



## roheed (6. Juli 2010)

@Malkavianchild

Ok, wo soll ich anfangen? 
Rechtschreibung? Ok kein thema, dass hab ich überhaupt nicht drauf (ist mir bekannt^^)

Ich nehm mir deine Kritik echt sehr zu Herzen, aber es soll auch kein review in diesem sinne sein, sondern einfach ein nicht profesioneler "Erfahrungsbericht" von einem "fast" NT laien.
Jeder legt wert auf andere sachen, was intereresiert mich ob der Stecker 20+4 oder 24 hat
wenn heutzutage sowieso jedes MB 24 braucht oder? So "technische" sachen lassen sich doch sicherlich sogar auf der HP von seasonic nachlesen oder nicht? Deshalb auch keine Details, geschweige den Kabellängen, wo selbst hier auf der HP schon veröffentlich wurden.

Warum ist das XFX hochwärtiger? Ich kann das Seasonic seitlich eindrücken, das ging beim XFX nicht, vermutlich dickeres Blech. Besser verstrebt, keine Ahnung. Das Seasonic ist um einiges instabiler.

Als Streßtest kam OCCT Power Supply zum einsatz, ok sry da bin ich doch zu sehr davon ausgegangen das die leute meinen XFX bericht gelesen haben 

0,0 db hat mein Ohr gemessen^^ Ich bin sehr empfindlich, konnte kein geräusch vom NT ausmachen. Ja mir ist auch bewußt das ein "stiller" raum glaub schon 30 db hat, aber nochmal ich bin nur ein hobby autor  Und kühl, ja gut ist bei mir alles was handwarm ist. Also um die 30°C

@ hulkhardy1
Ich find nicht das das NT besonders lang ist, wirkt vermutlich in meinem kleinen Case nur so 
Ist ca. 2 cm länger als mein altes Sinan aber genauso lang wie das XFX


----------



## schlappe89 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich denke deine Komponenten können dem NT nicht wirklich viel abverlangen. Wenn man sich die Kühlkörper anschaut wird dein System höchstens 300 Watt verbrauchen.


----------



## roheed (6. Juli 2010)

Jo da muß ich dir zustimmen, komm unter last am netzt nicht mal auf 300 watt^^
Das NT langweilt sich quasi mit nem q9450, HD5770 und 4 HDD.

Aber die kernaussage sollte ansich auch sein, Passiv Modus konnt ich nicht erreichen, aber 
trotzdem ist das NT Hammer leise.


----------



## schlappe89 (6. Juli 2010)

Jo ich finds schon gut dass du einen Erfahrungsbericht abgibst auch wenn dein System nur wenig verbraucht. Aber das Wort "Streßtest" führt doch zu Verwirrung denk ich. Also als ich das gelesen hab dachte ich zuerst an 10% Überlast.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi roheed,

Ich hab "Erfahrungsbericht" wohl etwas zu sehr mit "Test" verallgemeinert und bedanke mich nochmal für deinen Nachtrag und entschuldige mich für meinen Übermut  

Kannst du evtl erkennen, was für ein Lüfter in dem NT ist? Ich hab ein Enermax, welches ebenfalls sehr, sehr leise ist.


----------



## roheed (7. Juli 2010)

Hi MalkavianChild,

also zuerst mal hut ab für deine nachträgliche entschuldigung, 
gibt nicht viele leute die sowas über die lippen bringen 
Ich fand zwar deine Kritik ungewohnt hart für einen "laien" bericht
aber nu gut, wär sich in der öffentlichkeit präsentiert muß natürlich auch mit 
Kritik rechnen und umgehen können...
Ich kenn so einige reviews hier auf der HP, wo ich mir auch denke, 
leck mich am arsch, wieviel liebe und zeit der da wohl reingesteckt hat.
Dagegegen ist meins wirklich absoluter Kindergarten...aber schwam drüber. 
Ich hoffe ich kann dem einen oder anderen der sich für dieses NT interesiert doch ein wenig helfen. 

so zurück zum thema, bei diesem seasonic wurde kein ADDA lüfter mehr verbaut sondern einer von Sanyo Denki "San Ace 120". 12VDC; 0,13A...
Absolute weltklasse das Teil.

Achso by the way, wenn du nen etwas mehr ins technische gehende testbericht von Seasonic lesen willst, kannst du mal hier reinschaun

JonnyGURU - Seasonic X-650 650W

da sind auch Bilder vom innenleben vorhanden, profesionelle Strommessungen, Wirkungsgrade usw. Ich denk mal das ist für jeden hier verständlich, das ich als privatperson nicht einfach mal so das Teil auseinanderbau, 5 jahre garantie wegwerf nur um paar bilder vom innenleben zu machen, geschweige den wenn sowieso schon welche, selbt hier im Forum existieren.

Das geilste find ich bei JonnyGuru unten den NAchteil des NT^^ Zitat :

*The Bad:*​ 

you'll want to buy two... or three... or  four...

Und kann ihm da voll recht geben^^ ja wenn da nicht der etwas arg hohe Preis wäre XD


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> Das geilste find ich bei JonnyGuru unten den NAchteil des NT^^ Zitat :
> 
> *The Bad:*​
> 
> ...



^^ ja, Seasonic hat mich schon bei den älteren Netzteilen begeistert. Die Laufruhe der Lüfter ist enorm und auch die Wärmeabstrahlung sehr gering. In meinem HTPC ist noch ein älteres SS-330W mit 120er Lüfter. Absolut leise.

Danke nochmal, das du meine Entschuldigung annimmst. Irgendwie hat ich gestern nen schlechten Tag.


----------



## Gamiac (8. Juli 2010)

Also entweder holst du dir mal gescheite Komponenten wie etwa in meiner Signatur oder dieses Netzteil ist völlig überdimensioniert .
Wobei ich hier nicht die Leistung anspreche sondern die Preis+Qualitätsklasse .
Sorry aber wenn das Netzteil deutlich mehr kostet als Gehäuse , Lüfter und Kühlsystem zusammen ist es mir nicht möglich ein anderes statement abzugeben .
Würde dir das normale P50 von Lian Li oder was vergleichbares ans Herz legen obwohl es bei 130- Euro schwer wird was vergleichbares zu finden .
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...PC-P50-ARMORSUIT-Midi-Tower-black::12951.html
Bei mir hat sich der Lüfter noch nie bewegt aber ich habe das NT auch erst seit gestern .
Aber das Netzteil wird sein übriges tun und dir bei Kaufentscheidungen in Zukunft bestimmt den Weg weisen . Nimms bitte als konstruktive Kritik und nicht als guck mal was ich hab !!!

mfg Gamiac


----------



## roheed (8. Juli 2010)

Ihr wollt mir es diesmal wohl echt nicht leicht machen oder?(da viele auf mir rumhacken^^)
Es ist mir doch selber klar das mein Case unterste schublade ist, 
der Intel Boxed ansich da drin auch nichts zu suchen hat usw.

aber

a) die kiste lebt, wird halt immer mal wieder wenn ich lustig bin aufgerüstet

b) die kiste auch so jetzt mit meinen 2,5" platten so leise ist das jeder laptop user neidisch wird. 
Das brumen meines 24" Zoll Samsung ist mittlerweile das lauteste am System! (Im idle versteht sich, beim zocken bleibt er jedoch weiterhin angenehm leise)

c) es doch eigentlich jedem scheiß egal sein kann wieviel geld ich für ein NT ausgeb, egal was die anderen komponenten sagen. 
Die haben halt alle nunmal schon ein paar jahre auf dem buckel. Ich hab niemals nach was günstigem gefragt! Es soll nur absolut leise sein, geld spielte keine rolle
[glaubs mir, wenn du für 3 jahre "weiterbildung" quasi fast die summe eines neuen Polos hinblätters sieht man vieles auf einmal mit anderen augen; will das thema aber hier nicht ausdiskutiern  ]

d) Du hast ja zwar irgendwo recht mit deiner aussage, aber denoch ein wenig fehl am platz. 
zudem steht auf meiner liste schon ein neues case + Corsair H50 oder nen Mugen2. aber alles zu seiner zeit...


Aber mal was anderes, ist das bei den heutigen NT normal das man beim einschalten der Kiste bzw. ausschalten ein Klackern warnehmen kann?
Hört sich so an als ein relai/schütz anziehen würd....halt irgendein mechanisches bauteil...Wär nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 
Find's zwar etwas merkwürdig, aber stört nicht weiter.


----------



## Gamiac (10. Juli 2010)

Dazu müsste ich den Rechner jetzt ausschalten aber ich denke mal zu wissen was du meinst und das ist schon normal .
Kann dir als Empfehlung nur sagen hole dir das P50 für 130 € sowie den Megahalem + nen Gescheiten Lüfter und dann erzählst mir das mit dem Polo nochmal .
Kann dir nix anderes nahe legen denn sonst hätte ich mir ja selber mißt gekauft .
Danach wirst du das X-650 nur noch loben .
Wie alt deine sachen sind ist mir egal habe selber auch noch lange 775 am start aber die Zusammenstellung muß trotzdem passen damit alles zum Tragen kommt .
Das X-650 ist ganz klar konzipiert um unten verbaut zu werden da semi passiv sonst gar nicht funktionieren kann in einem Rechner der 300-500 watt zieht .
Es sei denn du hast ne Wasserkühlung .
Egal ich habe mir bei jedem Teil das ich verbaut habe lang gedanken gemacht ob und was ich verbaue nur deshalb kahm mit 80plus gold zum schluss nur noch das X-650 in Frage .
Leise Netzteile gibt es mehr als genug auch für sehr viel weniger Geld .
Da ich aber mit Luftkühlung arbeite und gleichzeitig übertakte ist das X-650 für meine Anforderrungen das Mass aller Dinge .
In deinem Falle hättest du dir von dem Geld besser erstmal ein modern konzipiertes Gehäuse gekauft . Mann schraubt ja die 335er auch nicht auf den Polo und kauft sich dann den Ferrari und am Polo mit den Reifen ich weiss nicht !


mfg


----------



## roheed (12. Juli 2010)

Hey, 

jo das P50 ist schon edel und schick, da kann man sicherlich nicht meckern...
ich fand deinen eintrag trotzdem irgendwo provozierend. 
Vorallem weil ich doch gar nichts negatives übers X-650 gesagt hab, 
ganz im gegenteil. Und die probs klipp und klar auf mein Case geschoben hab. 
Wobei problem eh schon übertrieben ist! Ob der Lüfter sich dreht oder nicht 
hört man ja nun wirklich nicht. Und das das NT unten eingebaut erst so richtig aufblühen kann, ist mir auch schon in den sinn gekommen 

Ok probier ma mal ein reset und mit ein bischen weniger aggro an die sache ranzuugehen 

was sagst du zu diesem Case?
das hab ich schon länger im auge

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Aerocool Vs-9

oder 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi-Tower - Aerocool RS-9


----------



## Acid (13. Juli 2010)

ich würde nicht zu sehr vom thema abkommen, für hardwareberatung schau im jeweiligen bereich nach.

Ich finde deinen test eigl gut, da es wie du schon sagtest ein eindruck und kein test ist, finde ich ihn sehr ausführlich.

Auch ich habe das seasonic x650 und kann dir bestätigen das es wirklich an deinem case liegt, denn bei mir arbeitet es idle IMMER passiv und wenn ich spiele fängt der lüfter ca nach 20 min leicht an zu drehen geht aber nach kurzer zeit auch wieder aus.

hardware: 5870, i5-750, 1hdd, wakü....

und ich bin z.b. sehr froh das die anschlüsse dezent schwarz sind, und nicht in 5 unterschiedlichen neon tönen.

das es instabil ist, kann ich so eigl nicht bestätigen.. wobei ich auch noch kein xfx in der hand hatte... aber mir kommts eigl sehr stabil vor.....


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2010)

Instabil ist halt auch ein sehr dehnbarer begriff^^

das seasonic wirkt ja nun wirklich nicht so als ob es mir
gleich auseinanderfällt, nur konnte ich bei mir wie bereits erwähnt
die seiten leicht eindrücken...

grad nochmal die kiste aufgemacht ums extra nochmal zu probiern 
Ich bleib dabei, krieg die seiten bleche relativ leicht eingedrückt...
hab dann nen spaltmaß von bis zu 3mm. Kriegs leider nicht mit Bilder festgehalten. Aber das soll nun wirklich gar niemand vom Kauf abhalten.
Wollte es nur mal erwähnen weil dagegen war das XFX halt echt wie ein metallbrocken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Also, wenn ich will, kann ich bei jedem Netzteil das Seitenblech eindrücken.
Aber wenn ich mit normalen Daumendruck auf das Blech meiner Netzteil drücke, passiert nichts.
Wie stark drückst du denn?


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2010)

also wenns schon beim anheben bzw. rausholen aus der packung so auffällt 
kannst eigentlich nicht so stark sein. der Kleiner finger reicht schon das es nachgibt...

Kann es sein das es gar kein blech ist sondern vlt sogar kunststoff?
Wenn ich ein wenig drauf rumklopf klingt es sogar ein wenig danach


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Den Unterschied Blech/Kunststoff sollte man bemerken. Kunststoff isoliert, Blech nicht, daher kommt einem Blech kühler vor als Kunststoff, weil die Wärme der Haut schneller abgeführt wird.


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2010)

hmm echt schwer zu sagen, da ist ja noch ne dicke lackschicht drauf.
Grad ist alles warm, müßt ich mal probieren wenns aus war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Corsair HX450 ist lackiert, aber Blech ist es trotzdem, auch das BEquiet und das Seasonic, das ist noch habe, sind ebenfalls lackiert, aber Blech ist es immer.
Muss auch Blech sein, wegen der Sicherheit.


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2010)

Meinst wegen der Erdung? 
Ich denke auch das es blech sein muß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Jop, genau, deswegen, wenn ich ein NT aufmache, dann ist immer ein Erdungskabel am Blech befestigt.


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2010)

Jo aber die erdung ist nur da weils aus blech ist 
Wärs aus kunstoff und somit das Gehäuse erst gar nicht leitend
kannst dir die Erdung auch sparen, siehe küchenradio und co. 

Ich kanns aber nicht oft genug wiederholen, instabil war vlt die falsche wortwahl.
Es wackelt nix, ist verwindungssteif und alles was dazugehört. Nur die seiten geben leicht nach...
Aber man soll ja auf dem ding nicht schlafen sondern im rechner seine arbeit machen lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Nun ja, in einem Radio hast du auch nicht solche Ströme und Magnetfelder. 
Das Blech dient sicher auch als Faradayscher Käfig.

Du kannst ja mal andere X-650 Besitzer ansprechen, ob die das gleiche Gefühl beim Blech haben


----------



## roheed (13. Juli 2010)

Jo mag sein das es auch aus EMV technischen gründen aus blech ist oder zur besseren wärmeableitung. so tief gehend hab ich mich dann auch nicht mit den teilen beschäftigt. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Dazu müssten man einfach einen dere vielen Vertreter von Netzteilanbietern fragen, die müssten das wissen.
Aber nicht den von Superflower, der ist bestimmt schon in einer anderen Branche tätig.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Blech dient sicher auch als Faradayscher Käfig.





roheed schrieb:


> Jo mag sein das es auch aus EMV technischen




Faradayscher /EMV beides richtig, puh E-Technik Grundlagen lange her, aber  je besser die ferromagnetischen Eigenschaften eines Werkstoff umso besser eignet sich dieser für Magnetischefelder.

einfach mal googeln ELektro magnet, magnetfeld abschirmung usw


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

Meinte ich eigentlich auch, fiel mir nur nicht ein.


----------



## roheed (14. Juli 2010)

HAb mir gestern auch noch den einen oder anderen bericht
zu diesem thema aus interesse durchgelesen....
wie du schon sagtest, das blech dient auch zur eindemmung 
der abstrahlung. Aber trotzdem wirken die Kabel auch weiterhin als
kleine Antennen^^
Aber im Privaten sollte man ja so schnell keine probs mit EMV bekommen
wenn man nicht grad 100 frequenzumrichter am netz hat^^


----------



## Gamiac (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte in letzter Zeit viel um Die Oren deswegen hab ich erst heute wieder reingeschaut .
Das Gehäuse das du da zeigst ist sicher OK und auch sehr Günstig aber ich würde Trotzdem nur noch LianLi kaufen . Alu Kühlt und Blech Klappert .
Egal Spaß und sprüche beiseite . Wenn das von dir Vorgeschlagene 35 € Case Staubfilter hat was ich stark anzweifeln möchte kannst du es ja ruhigen gewissens nehmen wenn nicht würde ich es Lassen . Seit ich das HaF hatte kommt mir nie mehr ein Gehäuse ohne Staubfilter in Frage .
Aber was sage ich ich habe ja das P50 und wenn da kein Panzer rüber rollt oder ATX abgeschafft wird werde ich mir nie mehr ein neues Gehäuse kaufen denn das P50 ist Perfekt .
Zu meinem X-650 kann ich nur sagen ich habe schon gedacht es ist hinüber denn bei mir läuft es ausschliesslich pasiv aber ich habe es mit dem Föhn mal kurz aufgeheitzt und dann geht auch der Lüfter . Aber so ist es in meinem Gehäuse mit der Konfig bicht in die Enge zu Treiben egal wie heiss es draussen ist das Netzteil bleibt unter 40° Grad und damit Passiv da mein PC selbst bei volllast noch unter 325 watt zieht . Das wird aber im Leben des X-650 auch mal wieder anders denn so eine sparsame VGA hatte ich noch nie .
Ach ja und Agro wollte ich bestimmt nicht rüber kommen sorry wenn das bei dir so ankam .

mfg  Gamiac


----------



## iceman650 (15. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal andere X-650 Besitzer ansprechen, ob die das gleiche Gefühl beim Blech haben


Also ich hab das Gefühl, dass das X-650 für die Ewigkeit gebaut wurde. Klar ist das Material keine 3cm dick, aber ich denke, wenn es aus etwa einem Meter runterfallen würde, wäre es noch zu gebrauchen und es würde der Form nach zur ATX-Spezifikation passen.

So far, iceman650


----------



## Gamiac (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ein überzeugter X-650 besitzer und die verarbeitung des Seasonic ist Einmalig .
Hatte davor mit dem Ur Piperock von Tagan schon ein echt geiles Netzteil aber das habe ich mir für die Ewigkeit gekauft .
Das Beste Netzteil das es für Desktop PCs gibt und noch viel besser als ich erwartet habe .
Würde es gegen kein anderes Netzteil auf der Welt Tauschen .
Und zum Thema Robustheit . Hallo das ist ein PC - Netzteil und kein Schützenpanzer der Bundeswehr . Und mal ganz ehrlich wenn du es mit dem kleinen Finger eindrückst solltest Du mal schauen ob Du keinen Dummy aus Plastik hast oder weniger Anabolika und Eisen fressen .
Und nimm das jetzt bitte mit Humor .
Habe mal nen Kraftsportler aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock gekannt wenn du dem die Fernbedienung für den Fernseh gegeben hast konntest du sie Hinterher wegschmeissen - kein Witz .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

@Gamiac

Wenn ich eure einträge lese, 
kommt es mir immer so vor als ob ich das X-650 voll schlecht geredet hätte, 
so wie ihr es verteitigt 
Ich hab doch die gleiche Meinung, das Teil ist der absolute hammer, weiß gar nicht wie oft ich das jetzt schon gesagt hab 
Und seht doch mal das positive an der Sache, 
anhand meines berichtes, weiß gleich jeder das man das NT lieber im Boden einbauen sollte und nicht wie früher gewöhnlich oben. Mal abgesehen davon das ich keinen unterschied zwischen passiv und aktiver Kühlung heraushören kann. Und das spricht ja auch nur wieder für die Top quali des verbauten Lüfters 

Und das das XFX nunaml ne ecke stabiler war, mein gott dann ist es halt so...
wie du (und ich) schon sagten, es ist ein NT und muß in der Regel keine Kräfte aufnehmen. Wenn sich jetzt jemand gegen das seasonic entscheidet weil es vermutlich als sitzerhöhung nichts taugt dann weiß ich auch nicht ^^


PS: Jo das "Aggro" war eher auf mich bezogen...
Ist ja klar das es einen auf dauer nervt wenn man sich die Mühe macht ein paar zeilen zu einem NT zu schreiben wie so sein persönlicher eindruck war und als dank von allen seiten kritisiert wirst. Ich habe ansich null vorteile durch meine veröffentlichung und das NT ja echt gelobt und deswegen versteh ich dann nicht warum ich dann so kritisiert werde wegen nix und wieder nix. Oder auf einmal mir noch unterstellt wird, wie ich so blöd sein kann so ein Überdimensioniertes Teil in mein schrott PC zu verbauen. Ich weiß zwar das du das vlt. nicht so gemeint hast, aber je nach tagesform kann man es auch mal so mal so auffassen.

So jetzt aber, mittag ist rum^^ weiterschafen XD


----------



## Gamiac (15. Juli 2010)

Also noch mal ich sage nur meine Meinung und das möglichst ungeschönt .
Ist ja nicht verkehrt in Sachen zu investieren die man länger hat als ne VGA und es dann gleich richtig zu Machen nur meiner Meinung ist halt ein Gutes Gehäuse sowie die darin verbauten Lüfter sowie die Kühlung , welcher Art auch immer , genauso wichtig und wenn das bei dir hängen bleibt habe ich schon das erreicht was ich wollte .
Na ja und das mit den Spaltmaßen und den dünnen Blechen empfinde ich genau anders für mich ist die Material Anmutung und deren Verarbeitung halt erste Güte bei dem Teil ganz abgesehen davon das das XFX Teil was so viel besser  ist auch noch von Seasonic gefertigt wird .

mfg   Gamiac


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

Jo ich will und bin ja auch nicht nachtragend. 
Darf ja jeder seine meinung äußern und du hast ja ansich recht. 
Aber wie gesagt eins nach dem andern, 
ein neues case ist ja schon auf der wunschliste, 
halt nur nicht sofort  und bis dahin muß sich halt das 
x-650 noch in seiner etwas unschönen umgebung gedulden


----------



## roheed (15. Juli 2010)

EDIT: jetzt drift ma langsam aber sicher ganz in Offtopic rein aber egal, hab ihn ja selber aufgemacht XD

Wie sieht des eigentlich mit den bereits von dir erwähnten luftfiltern aus?
Ist sicher ne feine sache, aber wie oft muß man die reinigen? bzw kann man sie überhaupt
ausstauben oder ist nach ein zwei jahren schluß und man solllte sich neue dingern zulegen?
Und wie schauts eigentlich mit einer Lüftersteuerung aus beim Lian Li?
Schließt man die Lüfter am MB an oder ist da was extra vorgesehen?
Muß man selber dafür sorgen wie man die Lüfter in ihrer Drehzahl drosselt oder sind schon
widerstände dabei? Hatte mal vor jahren so ne drehzahlsteuerung über nen widerstandspoti, aber nunja was automatisches
bzw. Software regelbare variante wäre schon genial...merkwürdigerweise läuft bei meinem Gigabyte (EX38) ein Lüfter immer auf voll speed
am Case-Fan ausgang und den kann ich leider nicht manuel regeln.


----------



## Gamiac (16. Juli 2010)

Also zum Thema Lüftersteuerung da hab ich ne Scythe Kaze Master für ca 30 € in einem 5.25er slot verbaut die mit Drehzahl anzeige insgesammt 4 ausgänge hat die stufenlos von 0-12 volt Regelbar sind . Die beiden Lüfterpaare vorne und Oben belegen jeweils einen Regler und dann noch einer fürd den Hecklüfter und einer für den CPU Lüfter .
Reinigen je nach Güte der Staubfilter in Regelmäsigen abständen entweder mit Q-Tips oder auch in ausgebautem Zustand mal mit Brillen Putztüchern .
Die Lüfter sind alle mit 100000 und mehr Betriebstunden und Wartungsfreien Lagern ausgestattet und haben zum Teil 6 Jahre Garantie und liefer über den gesammten Lebenszyklus gleichbleibende Performance und eine sehr angenehme Geräuschkulisse .
Mit ca 15 € pro Stück sicher kein Schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt das Andere für den Preis meiner Lüfter (ca 90 €) ein ganzes Gehäuse bekommen aber das ist meine Sache .
Das mit den nichtregelbaren anschlüssen am MB ist normal an meinem Mainboard sind auch 3 regelbare , 3 Ungeregelte , Und dann noch der CPU Lüfter der wieder anders geregelt wird .
Wird aber in der Bedienungsanleitung des MBs klar erläutert welche wie und wo .
Lüftersteuerungen gibt es in allen Variationen auch mit Temperaturgeregelten und eigenen temperatur Fühlern aber ich habe es am Liebsten Manuel und lege am meißten Wert auf die Genauigkeit , Verarbeitung und den Regelberreich .
Scythe schneidet da für mich am Besten ab von den großen Herstellern .
Ubrigens ich reinige meinen gesammten Rechner in regelmäßigen Intervallen sowohl von aussen als auch von innen vergleichbar mit dem was andere an ihrem Auto machen einfach um die Leistung und Optik auf einem Guten Niveau zu halten und weil es mein Hobby ist .
Die Rechtschreib und Groß und Kleinschreib Fehler sind mein Eigentum !
mfg Gamiac


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

Also die kernaussage ist, man muß selber schaun wie man die vielen Lüfter steuert regelt oder?
Mein gigabyte regelt nur den CPU Fan ausgang, 
hab noch NB, system und NT ausgang aber da kommt wohl immer volle Leistung raus...
so ein shit^^Und das MB war eigentlich auch nicht grad der letzte billig mist

Update, ok da hat sich noch ein anschluß versteckt^^ System 2 Fan und der wird wohl temp. geregelt auch wenn ich ihn jetzt soweit nicht direkt beinflussen kann wie den CPU FAN


----------



## Gamiac (16. Juli 2010)

Ja mein Mainboard hat bei erscheinen auch mal 250 € gekostet und eigentlich mit das beste was es an onboard Lüftersteuerung gibt . Auch 2 x Gigabit Lan und ne 7.1 Onboardsoundkarte aber Trotzdem ist das alles nur Onboard zugabe und nichts spezielles . 
der CPU fan ist immer was besonderes weil er über PWM geregelt wird und nicht einfach die Voltzahl runter und rauf gefahren wird .
Wäre ja auch doof für den MB hersteller wenn die Cpu wegen der MB Lüftersteuerung abrauchen würde .
Meiine Kernaussage ist aber am besten Manuell eingestellt von mir aus nach gehör und das ganze mit HW monitor Überwacht denn keine automatische Lüftersteuerung kennt dein Gehäuse und die Leistung deiner Lüfter sowie alle temperaturen genauer als Du .
Man braucht damit auch weniger Kabel da Temperaturfühler und so weiter weg fallen .
Ein wirklich leises aber trotzdem Leistungsfähiges System wird immer ein wenig Teurer als wenn die lautstärke egal ist .
Du kannst natürlich auch alle Lüfter generell mit adaptern Drosseln aber das bedeutet entweder im Sommer zu hohe Temperaturen oder im Winter lauter als es sein muß .
Eine Kühlung die im Winter super arbeitet kann im Sommer ganz schnell überfordert sein wenn sie keine reserven hat .


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

Zur zeit greif ich den strom über die Molex stecker ab...
da hat man ja quasi 5V, 7,5V und halt 12V. 
Am besten find ich eigentlich immer noch über software rampen das ganze
zu beinflussen. Bis zu einem schwelen wert min und dann linear steigend.
Da brauchst zumindest nicht immer selber schaun was die temps machen.

CPU regel ich so mit dem gigabyte eigenen Tool Easy Tune 6, die ATI 5770 halt ich mit MSI afterburn im griff.
Aber das wars auch schon, der rest läuft quasi fest


Edit: aber was ich mich immer wieder frage, wie kühl muß ein system überhaupt sein?!
reicht es wenns stabil läuft oder nimmt man lieber etwas mehr lärm im kauf und tut seinen bauteilen etwas gutes um die Lebensdauer etwas zu erhöhen?
Auf der andern seite, was bringt eine lebensdauererhöhung beim PC der bei vielen eh
alle paar jahre komplett umgerüstet wird?^^
weißt was ich sagen will? zudem gammelt der rechner bei mir eh 70% der zeit im idle rum.
Da denk ich mir auch, scheiß auf die gehäuse lüfter, die 5°C hin oder her wenn stören die überhaupt.
Das einzigste bauteil wo ich es wirklich kritisch seh mit den temps sind die Festplatten.
da brauch ma net diskutieren das temp über 50°C wirklich schädigend sind...thema viskosität lageröl usw. Aber bei transistoren die gut und gerne auch 100 grad aushalten? ich weiß nicht...
Oder gehts eigentlich nur um die kondensatoren das die nicht zu schnell austrocknen?


----------



## Gamiac (16. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob du auch Übertaktest oder alles auf standart läuft .
Aber je besser ein system gekühlt ist um so besser läuft es und um so länger hält es und da ich meine Teile für gewöhnlich behalte oder weiterverkaufe und nicht einfach wegschmeisse wenn ich sie nicht mehr brauche behandel ich sie auch so gut wie möglich .
Ausserdem ist mein Rechner auch immer was fürs Auge und da ist Schmutz oder geplatzte Bauteile fehl am Platz . Das mit den 105° Grad das du ansprichst bedeutet nur das diese Bauteile so gut sind das sie bei der Hitze nicht gleich krepieren  bzw ihre Arbeit noch tun aber zum Beispiel die Kondensatoren in deinem Netzteil halten bei 105° grad ca 2000 stunden und bei 45° grad 150000 Stunden und das denke ich genügt als Beispiel .


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

Also doch alles eine frage der lebensdauer...
ansich muß jeder selber wissen wieviel er seinen bauteilen zutrauen will
bzw wie lange er sie behalten möchte.

Stimmt, gut das du übertakten ansprichst...Da kommst an einer 
guten kühlung nicht mehr vorbei da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. 
Aber ich halt jetzt nicht soviel vom OC, klar krieg ich bis zu 30% mehr 
leistung aus ner CPU aber damit schädigst die bauteile sicher 10 mal mehr
als ohne OC und dafür schlechtere temps. und dabei rede ich nicht direkt von 
100°C sondern eher der untschied von mir aus von 45° grad case temp zu 35° zb. 

Ich hat die letzten 2 jahre die ganze kiste ohnen einen case lüfter am leben gehabt. merk zumindest jetzt noch gar keinen nachteil dadurch. 
und zur zeit hab ich fürs gute gewissen 3 lüfter die ein bischen erfrischung ins gehäuse bringen...positiver nebenefeckt, das seasonic arbeit auch oben verbaut passiv XD
naja über dieses thema kann man sicher stunden diskutieren , da hat jeder so seine meinung und einstellung. Auch wenn grundsätzlich gilt, je kälter desto besser muß man ohne OC nicht übertreiben


----------



## Gamiac (17. Juli 2010)

Wenn man das mit dem OC so macht wie ich es betreibe schädigt es die Bauteile eigentlich überhaupt nicht und die lebenserwartung sinkt dadurch höchstens in einem Berreich von 1-5 % wenn überhaupt . Mit 3,625 Ghz hat mein Q9550 aber zum Zocken in etwa die Leistung eines I7 860 und kann dadurch wesentlich länger im System bleiben als ohne OC .
Aber das jetzt erklären zu wollen dafür reicht die Zeit nicht den um OC zu können bedarf es einiges an Sachverstand und Übung und man sollte nicht auf die Harley steigen wenn man noch nie auf nem Fahrad gesessen hat .
Und zu der sache mit es geht ja auch ganz ohne Lüfter geht der Vergleich mit dem Fahrad auch gut .
Denn man kann sein Mountenbike auch Jahrelang Fahren ohne die Schaltung und den Antrieb zu warten und muss keinen Pfennig investieren aber Irgendwann ist es dann ein Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden .


mfg Gamiac


----------



## roheed (17. Juli 2010)

ja ich sehe, 
wir zwei haben unterschiedliche meinungen wie es kraßer fast nicht mehr geht 

Ich will aber denoch 2, 3 punkte von dir aufschnappen.

1. Sicher bringt man den Q9550 (habe selber den Q9450)
    auf das Leistungsnivou von einem I7 860, 
    aber sogesehen kannst den i7 ebenfalls wieder durch OC einen abstand zum Q9550 mit OC rausholen und grad so gehts weiter.

2. Warum sollte ich eine CPU, die zur zeit beim zocken in den meisten fällen bei 50% auslastung
    rumtuckert noch extra übertackten wenn die Leistung "noch" voll ausreicht

3. Ich hab mich mal echt hingehockt, schön mit Excel tabelle und gemessen was mir OC wirklich
    bringt... hab beim q9450 bis zu 30% mehr Takt rausbekommen was sich beim rendern mit ca. 
    20% mehr Leistung geäußert hatte. Beim Zocken hat ich gar keinen Vorteil.
    Klar immer schön und gut mehr power zu haben, aber die frage ist immer zu welchem preis.

Natürlich ist das Fahrrad ohne Wartung irgendwann wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, 
aber was stört mich das wenns eh alle 2 jahre verkauft wird? was der nachfolger damit macht ist 
ja sein problem. Das ist beim autokauf kein bischen besser.
der vergleich ist zwar etwas zu kraß aber ok. 

Wie auch immer, zum thema OC gibt es kein richtig oder falsch, 
das muß jeder mit sich ausmachen....
WEnn ich seh, das wenn ich die Grafikkarte bis zum geht nicht mehr den takt erhöhe und auf dem Bildschirm grad mal 2 fps mehr rauskommen dann muß ich halt für mich sagen,
was soll der mist?! dann lieber alle 2 jahre das ding wechseln und die Leistung nicht um 10% sondern gleich um 100% steigern


----------



## gonix (18. Juli 2010)

Ich besitze selber das Seasonic x650 seit Jan. und bin hochzufrieden. Selbst bei den jetzigen Temperaturen (30Grad+) bleibt das NT passiv. Ich denke aber auch wer ca.140€ in ein Netzteil investiert sollte auch in einen guten Tower investieren. Bei mir läuft der Q9550 @3,3 ghz und ich gehe davon aus die i-Reihe komplett überspringen zu können. Im übrigen möchte ich erwähnen das ich EnermaxNT für überteuert halte im Gegensatz zu Seasonic denn dieser Hersteller bietet einfach mehr Qualität.


----------



## roheed (18. Juli 2010)

hast es aber auch unten montiert oder?


----------



## Gamiac (19. Juli 2010)

Genau so sehe ich das auch wie gonix bevor ich mir nicht Mindestens nen 8-16 Kerner auf nen Sockel schnallen kann der einen anderen Lebenszyklus aufweißt als dieser I core nepp und das Board am besten schon Pci express 3x16 und DDR-4 oder 5 bietet langt mir mein Q9550 .
Habe ja schließlich kein A-srock Bord mit DDR 2 667 am Start .
Mein Pc hält locker mit dem neusten Phenom 4 Kerner auf dem fettesten AMD Board mit also hab ich noch richtig viel luft und solange mein PC noch alles macht was er soll seh ich keinen Grund was am Sockel zu Andern .
deswegen ist das Teil ja so Fett und geoct damit ich damit nen großen Sprung machen kann .


mfg Gamiac


----------



## gonix (23. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> hast es aber auch unten montiert oder?


Ja unten ist am besten.


----------



## roheed (24. Juli 2010)

Mein neues case und nen Towercooler ist schon auf dem weg zu mir XD

Hab mir nen Lian Li bestellt und nen EKL Nordwand CPU Kühler, 
werde berichten...


----------



## roheed (30. Juli 2010)

So der vollständigerheitshalber gehts hier zum Erfahrungsbericht zu meinen neuen Komponente....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n.../110749-erfahrungsbericht-lian-li-pc-7fn.html

Wie erwartet arbeitet das Seasonic nun unten verbaut absolut passiv, 
es ist mittlerweile äußerst schwer ihn aus der reserve zu locken 

Bin super happy über mein neues System, schon kraß was man mit "markenteilen" noch alles rausreisen kann


----------

